
Python for Lisp Programmers - Anon84
http://norvig.com/python-lisp.html
======
ColinWright
You may care to read the previous discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=255774>

Comments there are disabled (as it's so old) so if you have something new to
say, this is as good a place as any.

When it was submitted again 4 months ago it got no additional comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3331969>

